# Selfbow success



## Philbow (Jan 22, 2012)

After trying for 4 years to get something with my hickory selfbow I managed to get this buck last week (Gwinnett Co.). About a 22 yd shot and a 200 yd recovery.


----------



## LongBow01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome!! that bow looks good!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrads for sure...........Keep it up.


----------



## Rare Breed (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats Nice Buck


----------



## dpoole (Jan 22, 2012)

awrsome


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 22, 2012)

Great lookin buck.  I havn't tried to take a deer yet but plan on it next year.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Outstanding Sir!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 22, 2012)

That is great!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice job, that's gotta feel good.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 22, 2012)

Fine looking buck and bow. mIkE


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats.  That bow would make Jackie Bushman scream if it was placed in his truck...


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful Buck..Beautiful Bow!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 22, 2012)

An amazing accomplishment!  Congrats!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2012)

That's GREAT!!! Way to go sir!!! Not many folks have accomplished that especially this late in the season. Beautiful buck!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 23, 2012)

fantastic! did you make that bow? it's beautiful! congratulations on your accomplishment,thats a great looking buck!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 23, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!  What a fine buck and with a self bow too.  Good Job!


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the bow! Great job!
What a harvest as well!
El


----------



## Philbow (Jan 28, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> fantastic! did you make that bow? it's beautiful! congratulations on your accomplishment,thats a great looking buck!



Yes, I made it about 4 years ago. It is hickory I harvested from family land in Wilkes County and pulls about 66 lb at 28 inches. I'd had the rattlesnake skin for about 30+ years before using it to back the bow. The arrows were douglas fir with wild turkey fletch and magnus 2 blade broadheads.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't beat that with a stick! Good job buddy!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2012)

Very awesome, to say the least!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

Excellent! Good looking bow, too.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 28, 2012)

Good job. I`d have to wear my snakeboots around that bow it looks so real.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a HUGE accomplishment, congratulations!


----------



## gurn (Jan 30, 2012)

Al33 said:


> That's GREAT!!! Way to go sir!!! Not many folks have accomplished that especially this late in the season. Beautiful buck!



I gotta agree with Al. Thats one heck of ah Trophy with that fine lookin self bow.


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 30, 2012)

Well done sir!!


----------



## Philbow (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks to all.


----------



## coaster500 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice bow and buck


----------

